# Von Dietrich Kennels?



## Raccoonlassie (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,
I wondered if anyone here had purchased their dog from Von Dietrich in Indiana. I have been looking at several breeder sights and this one caught my eye. 
Anyone have any reccomendation either way?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Home 
The site doesn't give information~pedigree, health tests or what the breeding focus is....other than breeding to AKC or SV standard. 
I don't think anything about the site catches my attention because it lacks updated information as well. 
If you google the kennel name you can see they've advertised on several classified sites. Do they represent anywhere as far as training/working their dogs other than those google links? 
Too bad they don't have more information listed on their website. I didn't see anything(from search) about him as a trainer either.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The site is very outdated. Litters listed are from 2010. 

I have never heard of this breeder so won't comment further.


----------



## Raccoonlassie (Jul 14, 2012)

This is the first time that I have tried to locate a good breeder, I try to remember all the things I should look for but oh boy there is so much.
I also wondered about the outdated website. Seems like I would keep it up to date. I guess the big reason I liked them is that they weren't to far away from me. 
I did email them and they said they do hip testing but of course I don't know for sure. 
Thanks for your responses! I will continue to look around. If you have any reccomendations for good breeders around Central Indiana I would love to know. I will just be wanting a pet puppy and hopefully one under $1000


----------

